# Juvenile warts? I've never seen anything like this!



## PapaFrita (25 March 2008)

Yearling at our yard has got the most bizarre, HUGE growths in his ears and on his sheath...

























Are they juvenile warts? If so, why are they not on his muzzle at all. If not, what ARE they?? Surely not sarcoids?


----------



## Bossanova (25 March 2008)

Jesus, never seen anything like that!!


----------



## PapaFrita (25 March 2008)

I know!!!! Icky isn't it???


----------



## Eira (25 March 2008)

My loan horse Danny still has the scarring from the same thing when he was younger .






You can still see the scarring now even though he's older . 
I will ask his owner what the vet diagnosed him with as I'm not sure but they did have an answer !!


----------



## PapaFrita (25 March 2008)

I think that's aural plaque though. PF had it but I got rid of them with ... ahem ... canesten 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Before













Sadly I can't find my 'after' pics!


----------



## Eira (25 March 2008)

Oh no they were fully blown warty things , he had them all removed from his sheath and his ears . They did look very similar to the horse above 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 But I don't know they were all gone when I got him as owner thought they were repulsive


----------



## PapaFrita (25 March 2008)

Ooh, right. Well, if you find out what it was, will you let me know please?


----------



## Eira (25 March 2008)

Yes I will do


----------



## Donkeymad (25 March 2008)

Crikey, they look awful


----------



## calon (26 March 2008)

they look like sarcoids to me yuk


----------



## Amymay (26 March 2008)

They look like sarcoids to me PF.  Not juvenile warts.


----------



## star (26 March 2008)

i'd say sarcoids too.


----------



## PapaFrita (26 March 2008)

Really? Poor baby


----------



## Kenzo (26 March 2008)

My few spot cob had them when he was around 15 months old (which is when I got him) worts on hi nose and sarcoids under his legs, had one of the sarcoids removed and the rest just went within 6 months on there own, quite common in some younsters, specially in coloured/spotted horses.


----------



## PapaFrita (26 March 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
i'd say sarcoids too. 

[/ QUOTE ]
Do you think they might shrink as he gets older (like warts), or will they have to be surgically removed?


----------



## Kenzo (26 March 2008)

They look more like warts to me but its hard to tell just from a picture, there clustered very close together which indicates warts rather than sarcoids.  A vet should be able to confirm.


----------



## Bedlam (26 March 2008)

I think the ears are a fungal infection - they look different to the ones on his sheath which look like sarcoids.


----------



## merlinsquest (26 March 2008)

Whatever they are they must be sooooo uncomfortable for the poor horse 
	
	
		
		
	


	









Good luck to him in getting rid of them!!


----------



## henryhorn (26 March 2008)

I reckon JW and they will be self limiting and drop off eventually. 
They don't look like sarcoids more warts to me.


----------



## ttt (29 March 2008)

I don't know aabout the ears but the bottom picture looks like sarcoids. Get a Vet to check if you are worried. Although most people would suggest you leave them until they are causing concern to the horse.
Ainsworths Homeopathic chemist sell Thuja cream and pills for equine sarcoids. Many people have had good results using Thuja. Good luck in whatever you decide.


----------



## PapaFrita (29 March 2008)

Oh, he's not my neddy and I don't know that the owner _hasn't_ had the vet out, to be fair. He's not been at the yard long.
I don't think we've to Ainsworths Homeopathic chemists here in Argentina, but thanks for the suggestion


----------



## ttt (29 March 2008)

Apologies, I didn't realise.


----------



## PapaFrita (29 March 2008)

No probs


----------



## Lucy_Ally (29 March 2008)

I have never seen anything like that although I would be inclined to get them treated asap as his ear is already looking mishapen and the ones on his sheath may cause more problems particularly if there are any internal growths.


----------



## PapaFrita (30 March 2008)

His ear is flopping forward due to the weight of the things in his ear. As mentioned before, he's not actually my horse and I don't know that his owner _hasn't_ called the vet already. Let's hope so, eh?


----------

